# Zeigt mir Eure screenshots



## Leongas (9. August 2008)

Ich wollte mal sehen was andere WoW-Spieler So erleben sehen.Es kann auch einfach ein normaler Screenshot sein von eurem char etc.(Boss kill oder Gegenden, wie hier am kämpfen seit und vieles mehr 
Daher habe ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben ( mal eröffnet.)

Also Postet Mir Doch Eure Screenshots

Ich Fange mal am besten An:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach auf das kleine Bild klicken. Dann wird es Größer.

Ich freue Mich auf eure Screenshots^^

MFG Leongas

Edit:Hier könnt ihr Bilder hoch laden (schaut dann aus wie meins)


----------



## Perkone (9. August 2008)

Hier, mein Schurke, der auf Alliseite von Gilneas recht bekannt war ^^ 
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a151/CiF3r/WoW/krapfen.jpg

Mein erster 70er gewesen.... Was ne Erinnerung, hätt ich damals nur net aufgehört ^^


----------



## Komakomi (9. August 2008)

Hui bin ich gleich mal mit bei!
Bestenfalls habt ihr Fotos die gerade etwas besonderes an sich haben, vor einem toten Boss stehend oder mit einem herlichen Hintergrund (Schattenmondtal is nicht schön nein! )




[attachment=4210:Sola_lig..._wurzeln.jpg]


----------



## antileet (9. August 2008)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squidwârd (9. August 2008)

Mein Krieger im Arathibecken (interface ausgeblendet)


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2008)

fand ich ziemlich stylisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (9. August 2008)

Mein Krieger In Burg Schattenfang


----------



## Kabamaan (9. August 2008)

Ich vorm dunklen portal .... hui das war was


----------



## Kabamaan (9. August 2008)

der hammer screenshot : n krieger auf der gm-insel (is echter server)


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

lol wie das?



P.S: wie macht ihr hier Bilder rein?


----------



## Larandera (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war mein Druid vor ~3 Jahren^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da freute ich mich wegen meiner Epic Fluggestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Mine der Netherschwingen kann sehr dunkel sein^^


----------



## Lighthelios (9. August 2008)

Kabamaan schrieb:


> der hammer screenshot : n krieger auf der gm-insel (is echter server)



Da wo steht "GM-Insel" siehts ziemlich gefaked aus (Schrift unsauber).


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> fand ich ziemlich stylisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das is geil.


----------



## antileet (9. August 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> lol wie das?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: wie macht ihr hier Bilder rein?


bilder vom pc hochladen als anhang oder wenn die bilder zu groß sind auf imageshack hochladen und dann als bild einfügen


----------



## iReap (9. August 2008)

Lighthelios schrieb:


> Da wo steht "GM-Insel" siehts ziemlich gefaked aus (Schrift unsauber).



Du hast vll ne Ahnung...

Die GM-Insel war mal wirklich zu erreichen. Wurde aber mit irgend einem Patch gefixt.

edit: GM-Insel-Fred bei Buffed


----------



## Zwizazadera (9. August 2008)

Hier bitte wenn´s sein muss *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben313 (9. August 2008)

Ich liebe den Troll-Tanz

Und noch vergrössert durch den Voodoo-Zauber in Sen'Jin


----------



## Kabamaan (9. August 2008)

also ich habe die email (is veraltet von meinem acc vergessen deswegen hab ich dem blizz support ne e-mail geschickt. Nach 3 wochen isses  mir zu blöd geworden und ich hab an meiner email rumprobiert. Ich hab sie rausgefunden und blizz war anscheinend mit dem support net fertig, hat abr schon angefangen deswegen steht der char noch auf der gm insel und wurde net gelöscht es is wirklich echt ich schwörs euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (9. August 2008)

Kabamaan schrieb:


> also ich habe die email (is veraltet von meinem acc vergessen deswegen hab ich dem blizz support ne e-mail geschickt. Nach 3 wochen isses  mir zu blöd geworden und ich hab an meiner email rumprobiert. Ich hab sie rausgefunden und blizz war anscheinend mit dem support net fertig, hat abr schon angefangen deswegen steht der char noch auf der gm insel und wurde net gelöscht es is wirklich echt ich schwörs euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit dem Threat nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (9. August 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit dem Threat nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann les nochmal alle posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (9. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> dann les nochmal alle posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gefunden. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhapan (9. August 2008)

Na dann fang ich mal an, nen paar nette pics / bugs ^^

Ich stolz wie ein kleines kind behaupt das ich in wow noch nie nen bug hatte. wir gehen zum lift, ich bleib am lift hängen/in der luft ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber nen Spatz in der hand alsn Pferd aufm haus oder wie war das xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das geht so endlos wieter ... ^^

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Werfloh (9. August 2008)

So dann hab ich hier auch noch ein paar Pics:
1. Mein Dudu auf Anzu sitzend auf der Spitze von Eisenschmiede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Mein Dudu bevor er das erste Mal durch Portal gegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Mein Hunter bevor er das erste Mal durchs Portal gegangen ist^^
4. Mein Dudu auf ner Flamer-Party xD in Eisenschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

Hier hab mir mal Kel Thuzad gescreent^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (9. August 2008)

Mein Hexer beim tanken von Capernian

ps:An dem Abend lag Kael`Thas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=4222:WoWScrnS...8_192439.jpg]


----------



## Affenkönig der Affengötter (9. August 2008)

fand das sehr lustig, klingt so als ob der questgeber übelst erstaunt wäre ^^

so nach dem motto, "boah!, geh nach süden und wems da einen um!" ^^


----------



## Sakii (9. August 2008)

Hmm.. also mir fallen da glatt nur pvp sachen ein.. die ich mal fix editieren muss xD Aber merke das meine Bilder etwaszu groß fürs Buffed anhängsen sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts tuen und gewinnen xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp gewonnen =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (9. August 2008)

Sakii schrieb:


> Hmm.. also mir fallen da glatt nur pvp sachen ein.. die ich mal fix editieren muss xD Aber merke das meine Bilder etwaszu groß fürs Buffed anhängsen sind..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für was hast das editiert? Man sieht deinen Namen immernoch an mehreren Stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

mace in welche gilde bist du kann sein das mein freund dabei war ?


----------



## sp4rkl3z (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kuscheln?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo um Himmels Willen ist Old IF??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit meiner Freundin zusammen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Krieger als Furbolg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


a little cineastic touch


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

lol wo ist den Old IF? XD


hab noch Die Runinen von Lordaeron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (9. August 2008)

Unter Ironforge. Kam man aber nur per Bugusing hin.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (9. August 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> lol wo ist den Old IF? XD



Naja... Ich hab leider Amnesie was diesen Tag betrifft als ich (anscheinend) dort war...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man munkelt es sei unter IF... Also hab ich schon gelesen in einigen Foren, nicht das ich wüsste wie man dahin kommt.
Aber dafür muss man anscheinend böhses Bug-Using betreiben.


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

ja und wo is dieser Bugusing??


----------



## Slow0110 (9. August 2008)

Mir fällt spontan das ein:

Unseren ersten Maggi Try (der dann nach dem 2. Anlauf lag):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (9. August 2008)

Achja...^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: in IF beim König ist so eine Tür, die wie ein Tresor aussieht, per bugusing konnte man an eine Stelle, wo man mitten in IF ein Duell machen konnte. Dann konnte ein Magier den anderen Duellanten sheepen und er ist durch die Tür "geflutscht", heute geht das nicht mehr, weil man nicht mehr zu der stelle kommt.


----------



## Nachto (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

Habe gestern ein Ticket gemacht, und aueinmal stand nen GM vor mir xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand's lustig mit dem GM und er hat mal keine Makros benutzt die mich nerven xD
So muss echt jeder GM sein, dass man gegenüber mit ihm reden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## BLUEYE (9. August 2008)

Nachto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe gestern ein Ticket gemacht, und aueinmal stand nen GM vor mir xD
> 
> ...



Auf was für bösen Seiten bist du denn da? Nanananana!

Edit: ich höre schon die Ersten sagen: "PRIVATSERVER GMS KÖNNEN GAR NICHT AUF DIE WELT KOMMEN". Vor mir stand aber auch mal einer^^


----------



## J/R (9. August 2008)

huhu,

mein damals kleiner Orc Schurke im Hinterland beim Sonnenuntergang. Find das Bild hat irgendwie was stylisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß daheim ^^


----------



## Nachto (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

Bin da nur abundzu, weil dort auch nen paar Freunde sind, ich spiele lieber selfmade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht dass ihr denkt, ich wäre nen Botter oderso oO

MfG


----------



## BLUEYE (9. August 2008)

Oha, das ist echt schön.


----------



## Maltharo (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz vorm härtesten Kampf der Geschichte ....Maltharo &'nd Drâgos vs *HOGGER*

Stundenlanger Kampf, gefühlte 200 verbrauchte Healpots und 100Verbände doch dann war es soweit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HOGGER DOWN !!! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seymerbo (9. August 2008)

MEins: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (9. August 2008)

Hab mein Avatarbild vergessen zu erwähnen^^ Mein Hunter in den östl. Pestis bei der Q wo man die Türme sprengen muss. Sieh meiner Meinung nach extrem geil aus^^


----------



## Vranthor (9. August 2008)

Ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will, Have Beta Key! xDD
[attachment=4225:WoWScrnS...8_192903.jpg]


----------



## Escafur (9. August 2008)

*Nagrand*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (9. August 2008)

Achja, daran können sich vll einige erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=4226:WoWScrnS...8_215852.jpg]

(Interface war kaputt an dem abend oder war es morgen? naja , auf jeden fall hatte ich alle addons deaktiviert oder so xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gondroval (9. August 2008)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Hab mein Avatarbild vergessen zu erwähnen^^ Mein Hunter in den östl. Pestis bei der Q wo man die Türme sprengen muss. Sieh meiner Meinung nach extrem geil aus^^



Sieht extrem nach einer Szene aus FInalFantasy 7 aus, wo Sephiroth Nibelheim abfackelt *hust*

btt: 
mein erster Hakkar =)
RetroRaid in ZG und ich hab da so abgeräumt =) die schöne Halskette von ihm trägt sie (mein Priestertwink) mit 67 immernoch.


----------



## Limp0r (9. August 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Achja, daran können sich vll einige erinnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso hast du nen modelchange , dass weibliche charaktäre nackt werden? wers braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daemon1985 (9. August 2008)

Hier mal meine Erlebnisse von einem GM auf dem Blizzard Server (ist nen link zur Gallery)

In einer anderen Gallery findet ihr auch Screens wo ich unter Kharazan war und den Smily gescrennt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://my.buffed.de/user/143329/gallery/view/81961


----------



## Vranthor (9. August 2008)

Limp0r schrieb:


> Wieso hast du nen modelchange , dass weibliche charaktäre nackt werden? wers braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Öhmm...das hatte ich mal irgendwann drauf geklatscht .. aber naja, ich bin nich so WoW geil das ich mir .. naja du weiß schon .. ne ne, war aus reiner langeweile ^^


----------



## Bewl (9. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hammer Geil !^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

hab ein lolliges von der Insel von Quel danas





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metaa (9. August 2008)

Huhu

Hier ein Item Bug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stylisch am Twinken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solima (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schrecken guckt sich die Landschaft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur schön


----------



## Ben313 (9. August 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Achja, daran können sich vll einige erinnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Woher hast du das Addon?^^


----------



## Deathflower (9. August 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Achja, daran können sich vll einige erinnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie heistn das addon da mit dem wmplayer ;O


----------



## Victiln (9. August 2008)

Hier das erste Mal Ony down für mich...das ist die gesamte Gruppe, die am Kill beteiligt war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nen kleines Flugphoto von meiner Wenigkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (9. August 2008)

Deathflower schrieb:


> wie heistn das addon da mit dem wmplayer ;O



Music Stream 2 .. hier der Link http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/13261/


----------



## Vranthor (9. August 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> Woher hast du das Addon?^^



http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/13261/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackywulf (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xO ganz stolz drauf,als wir damals Winterfrost gelegt haben ..höhö


----------



## killerzone001 (9. August 2008)

>> Hier Klicken <<

oh mann, sage dazu mal nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackywulf (9. August 2008)

x'DD das ist geil.. *-* peew peew


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

> Lustig
> 
> oh mann, sage dazu mal nix




LOOL XD geil


----------



## Melih (9. August 2008)

heal schamy vs 10 mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bug? war doch grad im schlingendorntal o.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schauen wir mal auf der karte nach..... oh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (9. August 2008)

Mein Hexer vor passendem Hintergrund zu seinen Flügel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder hier, netter crit mit meinem lvl 49 Rogue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier, das erste mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (durch das Dunkle Portal, ach das waren noch zeiten *träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (9. August 2008)

Joaa die Petra steht auf mich ^^


----------



## Ben313 (9. August 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/13261/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehm ich meine das mit den frauen...


----------



## LordNero (9. August 2008)

was soll ich sagen ab durch die mitte eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(für die die es nicht auf den ersten blick sehen die Route von Booty Bay nach Ratschet führt durch die Goblininsel, hieß die Undermine?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ben313 (9. August 2008)

nichts spektakuläres aber damals war ich happy ein geist zu sein ;D wenn auch nur für 60sekunden


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. August 2008)

dann trage ich auch mal was dazu bei


----------



## Crackmack (9. August 2008)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O.o warum bin ich net bei scuto geblieben xD


Edit: Mein char ganz vergessen XD naja das bild is alt und is von dem acc der gehackt wurde xD und grafik war auch net grad die beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=4239:2008_04_...50_85057.jpg]


----------



## DarkerO (9. August 2008)

Stlyer Pic von meinem twink =)

[attachment=4238:WoWScrnS...8_191230.jpg]

und eins von meinem Main während einem Kloster run^^

[img=http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/7056/wowscrnshot080708200658gg0.th.jpg]

PS: hoffentlich alles mit hochladen richtig gemacht^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (9. August 2008)

Hier mal ein paar ganz nette bilder von mir:


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (9. August 2008)

hab noch was lustiges aber da wurde der screen nicht gespeichert leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir waren gestern Blutkessel nochhero mit 2 heildudus das sah echt lustig aus mit 2 kleinen tanzenden bäume neben einem kleinen gnom       (alle mit noggerfoggerelixier)

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butters (9. August 2008)

Mein kleines aber feines interface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (9. August 2008)

@perkone ich zock mit kollegen seit gilneas up is da un mmh also von den ganzen leuten die ich kenne kennt den keiner also geb ma net so an^^ un so viele leute spielen da ja au net ^^


----------



## Oníshanu (9. August 2008)

Ich zurzeit beim Angeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das war auch noch ein cooler Schnappschuss von einer meiner Quests^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayv (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Screen von mir

Slayv


----------



## Sebasti92 (9. August 2008)

Kabamaan schrieb:


> der hammer screenshot : n krieger auf der gm-insel (is echter server)


Fake


----------



## Erital (9. August 2008)

eins meiner absoluten Lieblingsbilder; Mein kleiner Hexer, damals vor BC, mit 2 Pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Viech ist übrigens von einer Quest, bei der man mit dessen Hilfe irgendwelche Wilderer killn muss. Schleifer heißt der glaub ich...

[attachment=4246:nice_pic.jpg]


----------



## Vranthor (9. August 2008)

Ben313 schrieb:


> ehm ich meine das mit den frauen...




http://www.wowgold-wowgold.com/wownudepatch.php Könnte das evtl sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Have Fun

(Da steht zwar "wowgold" aber is keine abzocke... habs grad selber runtergeladen und geguckt obs funktioniert ..)


----------



## MihAmb (9. August 2008)

Erital schrieb:


> eins meiner absoluten Lieblingsbilder; Mein kleiner Hexer, damals vor BC, mit 2 Pets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weißt noch wo es die quest gibt und ob die jeder machen kann? need :>


----------



## Syrics (9. August 2008)

hmm wie heiißt das addon wo die ganzen tooltip-umrandungen so coll 'vista' style haben? also mit glanz und n biss plastisch und transparent?hat isnogud auch^^


----------



## Lichtdrache (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein druide mit seinen drachen vom olympiaevent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (9. August 2008)

Heute habe ich endlich die Mama meines Hippogryphen gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (10. August 2008)

mein dudu aufm testserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (10. August 2008)

Auf dem BG war son Penner der mehrere Charas gleichzeitig spielte (5 Schamanen). machte immer sone Attacke die mehrerer traff und wurde schön geheilt. Wit hatten die Schanauze voll und haben den da geholt:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wowscrn...081008_0jo8.jpg


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

[attachment=4266:durn.jpg]
is zwar nicht von mir, aber extrem geil xD


----------



## Kankru (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab ma den alten Post gesucht, eh ich neue Threads erstelle...

Rofl, der Screen mit Durn ist ja ma geil!

Hier mein Lieblingsscreen atm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (11. Dezember 2008)

@Kankru oO styler!!


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Dezember 2008)

Es geht auch ohne PvP auf nem PvP Server^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. Dezember 2008)

Kommentar? Ja, ok. "Zu früh reingelaufen."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (11. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6040:WoWScrnS...8_001250.jpg]


----------



## Gorgor (11. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6038:cool.jpg]
mein def-krieger mit seinem legendären metallenen Pferd, bin der einzige der es besitzt, ok, war nur ein bug, aber sieht trotzdem ziemlich geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (11. Dezember 2008)

hier MA meins(habe GANZ viele aber ja)                             [attachment=6041:WoWScrnS...8_213245.jpg][attachment=6042:WoWScrnS...8_205344.jp
g]hier MA meins(habe GANZ viele aber ja)


----------



## Nikoxus (11. Dezember 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Achja, daran können sich vll einige erinnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol hasten Nudel patch oder was die Dranei sind ja nackt die weiblichen...


----------



## Darkfire936 (11. Dezember 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> [attachment=4266:durn.jpg]
> is zwar nicht von mir, aber extrem geil xD



Echt genial ich lach mich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe eigentlich soo viele schöne/lustige/"epische oder sonstige Screenshots, aber irgendwann is' was im WoW-Ordner passiert und jetzt ist das meiste weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem etwas "neues"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss es natürlich vergrößern um es richtig zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt aber hoffentlich


----------



## Sjul (11. Dezember 2008)

1: Der böse fette Frostwyhrm
2:2 Tauren beim Krochen^^


----------



## HaveASmile (11. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6047:WoWScrnS...8_173337.jpg]

:>


----------



## Monoecus (11. Dezember 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> Achja...^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum war ich letztens drin?


----------



## Maga1212 (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (11. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roliath (11. Dezember 2008)

saat4ever schrieb:


> Mein Hexer vor passendem Hintergrund zu seinen Flügel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will mal wissen, wie das Addon heißt, wo du mit deinem Rogue en crit machst, kann mir das einer sagen.. Will das schon immer haben ^^

Srü wegen kurzem themawechsel.. ^^


----------



## Leetas (11. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6050:WoWScrnS...8_212634.jpg]

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. XD


----------



## Yelin (11. Dezember 2008)

Erstes mal durchs Dunkle Portal mit freunden =) war das goil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal so im Eiblock eingefroren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vyragosa gekillt^^ leider kein protodrache..immernoch nich -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balain (11. Dezember 2008)

was ihr alle für klickernaps seid  *lol*


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. Dezember 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.ch/Jauslin89/World...hOfTheLichking#

http://picasaweb.google.ch/Jauslin89/World...BurningCrusade#


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Dezember 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> http://picasaweb.google.ch/Jauslin89/World...hOfTheLichking#
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.ch/Jauslin89/World...BurningCrusade#


 was ist das für ein addon, das das ausgewählte ziel nochmal in klein anzeigt?
Mfg Hm

Hier zu sehen


----------



## Lurgg (11. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6051:WoWScrnS...8_141247.jpg]
Mein Tauren Schami


[attachment=6052:WoWScrnS...8_120627.jpg]
Mein Dk (noch relativ jung auf dem screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

[attachment=6053:WoWScrnS...8_194234.jpg]
und nochmal n Tauren Schamane (allerdings auf Priv. Server)


----------



## Maine- (11. Dezember 2008)

fang ich mal mit meinen schönesten an die ich auch teils beim questen gemacht hab



mein dudu und meine hexe im BT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (12. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein dk wie er was ins kreuz bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[img=http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/3971/wowscrnshot111608211545cc5.th.png]


Und hier wie ich mit meinem twink boxe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[img=http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3286/boxennh3.th.jpg]


----------



## Deljin (12. Dezember 2008)

eins was meinem schamanen in dalaran zeigt und eins zum angeben(?) :>

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3152/wo...08175520kf2.jpg

[attachment=6057:WoWScrnS...8_175843.jpg]


----------



## Palmi2005 (12. Dezember 2008)

ich und meine RL Freunde wie wir durchs portal gegangen sind mensch das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Qwalle (12. Dezember 2008)

eben :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (12. Dezember 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> Du hast vll ne Ahnung...
> 
> Die GM-Insel war mal wirklich zu erreichen. Wurde aber mit irgend einem Patch gefixt.
> 
> edit: GM-Insel-Fred bei Buffed




Und du bist anscheinend blind!

Absolut nebensächlich das es die GM Insel tatsächlich gibt/gab.
Das Bild hier auf der Ersten Seite ist aber 100% eine Fälschung, und zwar noch eine sehr billige!


----------



## Deradon (12. Dezember 2008)

Ein netter kleiner Anzeigebug beim Questen in Zul Drak:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eins kurz nach dem Gewinnen meines Protodrachen(danach hab ich an ziemlich vielen Stellen Screenshots gemacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Deadman (12. Dezember 2008)

hi ,

naja ich musste auch mal was zeigen ^^

[attachment=6060:WoWScrnS...8_195844.jpg]

Das ist mein kleiner süßer Willy beim pennen ^^

[attachment=6061:WoWScrnS...8_081945.jpg]


lg Black


----------



## yves1993 (12. Dezember 2008)

xD [attachment=6062:WoWScrnS...8_163521.jpg] 

arthas! [attachment=6063:WoWScrnS...8_004516.jpg]

und wieder ein 1337...
[attachment=6064:WoWScrnS...8_163846.jpg]


----------



## yves1993 (12. Dezember 2008)

omg wasn nu wieder schiefgelaufen? -.- ich hasse foren...funzen nie richtig...naja hier arthas wie versprochen: [attachment=6065:WoWScrnS...8_000456.jpg]


----------



## Horde deadman (12. Dezember 2008)

Mein Hexer erstes mal in "Rolle von Illidan" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (12. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6068orfbaum...gro_stat.jpg]


----------



## Cabycab (12. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein rauchender Druide & mein cooler Schami vor WotLK


----------



## Hex (12. Dezember 2008)

Man achte auf den dialog im chat fenster /w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=6072:WoWScrnS...8_182408.jpg]


----------



## AliasSense (12. Dezember 2008)

*als ich noch lvl 70 war, xd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was soll das für ein teil sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als die affenjungs nichts zu tun hatten und if raiden -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlafen ist gesund, auch in wow



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach nur schönes bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fliege zum mond



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit einer neuen friseur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



putress mus sterben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich kann noch x weitere bilder posten

mfg sense*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hex (12. Dezember 2008)

LoL hab noch so ne tolle unterhaltung gehabt, was kann ich den dafür das der Hordler grad im weg war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gjöll (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine Blutelfe beim schlafen! Eisbärenfell zum drauf räkeln war leider nicht aufzutreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hafenbesichtigung! (War am Anfang einer der wenigen Gnome die sich die Arbeit gemacht haben den Elfen soviel Stoff in den A... zu scheiben daß man Ehrfürchtig wurde! Heut ist das zum Glück einfacher)
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (13. Dezember 2008)

@Cabycab

das aber ne dicke pfeife ^^ 

Also bis jetz sind echt paar coole bilder dabei muss ich schon sagen :>

Des bild fand ich immer schon genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greenoano (13. Dezember 2008)

Das is meine Priesterin in WS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (13. Dezember 2008)

Jau das fand ich i-wie doof ^^

Siehe seinen Gildennamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine Schamanin mit einem buff von der totem quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir mal eine TUI Reise gebucht[attachment=6084:m.jpg]


----------



## v3n0m (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein Shami in BC: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Shami in Wotlk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kelthuzad 25er Realmfirstkill:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach nem Raid auf die Horde Städte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumá for President (13. Dezember 2008)

soo das sind dann mal meine


----------



## Shasur123 (13. Dezember 2008)

60iger :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


70iger :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðenn¥ (13. Dezember 2008)

rofl @ V3n0m ... wie kann man SO ein zugemülltes, unschönes UI haben und dazu noch klicken + auto attack auf 1 >_> uhje


----------



## SixNight (13. Dezember 2008)

hier einfach nen normaler screenshot von meinem warri ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (13. Dezember 2008)

Mhm, ich glaub zu dem Bild muss man nichts sagen xD![attachment=6089:hahahahahahaxD.jpg]

Naja und das hier hab ich, kurz vor WotLK gemacht, als die dicken Dinger nach OG kamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=6090:Oh_mein_Gott__xD.jpg]


----------



## Teradas (13. Dezember 2008)

http://www.myimg.de/?img=WoWScrnShot10060820054892924.jpg 
Erster Maggi try da lag er aber leider noch nicht,erst beim dritten try.


----------



## v3n0m (13. Dezember 2008)

Ðenn¥ schrieb:


> rofl @ V3n0m ... wie kann man SO ein zugemülltes, unschönes UI haben und dazu noch klicken + auto attack auf 1 >_> uhje



Ja Das UI is hässlich da ich nach 3.xx noch keine lust hatte nen neues hübsches ui zu basteln und warum sollte ich klicken?

Autoattack is auch nur in der leiste weil ich manchmal ohne maus zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (13. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne PvP auf nem PvP Server^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei dem Bild konnte ich nicht wiederstehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Dezember 2008)

Leongas schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal sehen was andere WoW-Spieler So erleben sehen.Es kann auch einfach ein normaler Screenshot sein von eurem char etc.(Boss kill oder Gegenden, wie hier am kämpfen seit und vieles mehr
> Daher habe ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben ( mal eröffnet.)



Ich habe mehr als 1800 Screenies gemacht seit dem ersten Tag von WoW und für den Tag, das die Server geschlossen werden. Im Ernst, die willst Du nicht alle sehen...


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein Schurke im "Priestfake-Gear" in Nagrand, damals vor WotLK^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (13. Dezember 2008)

Was hatt der auf dem Kopf?


----------



## Scred (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am rand des meeres is schon lustig da


----------



## Mab773 (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanizo (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Persönlicher Killrekord und das mit nem 59! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (13. Dezember 2008)

schau mir in die Augen kleines..^^


----------



## Kronas (13. Dezember 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das ist bestimmt net dein bild



Scred schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> am rand des meeres is schon lustig da


war ich auch schon, lustig da^^ vorallem wenn man runterspringen will steckt man fest und geht drauf^^


----------



## Haggelo (13. Dezember 2008)

doppel sry


----------



## Haggelo (13. Dezember 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht auch ohne PvP auf nem PvP Server^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha coco xD


----------



## AssuanWall (13. Dezember 2008)

an den werden sich wohl einige southparkfans erinnern (ist auf Rexxar)

[attachment=6092:WoWScrnS...8_231327.jpg]

und den hab ich mal auf i-einer inselgefunden mir fällt grad leider nich mehr ein wo müsst ich nachgucken

[attachment=6093:WoWScrnS...8_014048.jpg]


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Was hatt der auf dem Kopf?


Die Krone des Feuerfests oder wie die hies - gibts beim Sonnwendfest, wenn man aus allen 4 Allianzstädten die Flammen "klaut" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lefrondon (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine vier Lieblingsscreenshots:
1: Durch das dunkle Portal-------------------------------------------2: Perfekte Tarnung (Der witzigste Part der DK-Questreihe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3: Total besoffen (Finde den Debuff echt genial)-------------4: Ein Gnomschafrschütze (Die finde ich wirklich witzig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist was von mir :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nichts für ungut hotzenplotz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mein schurke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


in wotlk spiel ich nen dk :[ schurke bleibt erstmal 70 :[[

GORGONNASH FTW


----------



## Sausage (13. Dezember 2008)

Stratholme (brennend)

http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08181506zb3.jpg

Ragnaros schiesst aus der Lava

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08153932qp3.jpg


----------



## Der Germane (13. Dezember 2008)

So über Bootybay da hatte ich ja noch t4 xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Space Invaders in WoW omg xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Dezember 2008)

AssuanWall schrieb:


> an den werden sich wohl einige southparkfans erinnern (ist auf Rexxar)
> 
> [attachment=6092:WoWScrnS...8_231327.jpg]
> 
> ...


der könig ist da schon wieder raus, das war die insel alcaz oder wie die hieß, zumindest in düstermarschen von massen elite60 umgeben


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (13. Dezember 2008)

Deradon schrieb:


> Ein netter kleiner Anzeigebug beim Questen in Zul Drak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehm wie haste den protodrachen gewonnen?


----------



## Kankru (13. Dezember 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> am rand des meeres is schon lustig da



3 Skills in der Bar, 1 Bag und auf 70? P-Server digger!


----------



## Krenjin (13. Dezember 2008)

fand ich n tolles bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zeppeline en masse ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ui screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (13. Dezember 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> 3 Skills in der Bar, 1 Bag und auf 70? P-Server digger!


jetzt fällts mir auch auf...


----------



## Thoor (13. Dezember 2008)

Ðenn¥ schrieb:


> rofl @ V3n0m ... wie kann man SO ein zugemülltes, unschönes UI haben und dazu noch klicken + auto attack auf 1 >_> uhje


rofl ist doch scheissegal was du für n ui hats solange du dps fahren oder healen kannst......


----------



## Triptonight (13. Dezember 2008)

hi


----------



## greenoano (13. Dezember 2008)

Krenjin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mir wer sagen wie das Addon heißt was HP und Mana zu 2 so Bällen macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjul (13. Dezember 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen wie das Addon heißt was HP und Mana zu 2 so Bällen macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd ich auch mal interresieren sieht aus wie bei Diabolo 2^^


----------



## Mondryx (13. Dezember 2008)

Find ich cool gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geschichte zum angucken..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Dezember 2008)

das ist mein LIEBER DK^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (13. Dezember 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> ehm wie haste den protodrachen gewonnen?



Turm Uthgard Heroic dropt der beim 3ten Boss ! Dropchance 0,7% *g*


cuuuuuu


----------



## Patlord (13. Dezember 2008)

Mh.


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. Dezember 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will, Have Beta Key! xDD
> [attachment=4225:WoWScrnS...8_192903.jpg]




WoW, du & ein paar hunetrttausende andere 
P.s. ich auch ^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Turm Uthgarde bei i-einem boss


----------



## The real Almgandi (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann fliegen............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redieh (13. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung was das war[attachment=6099:WoWScrnS...8_112638.jpg]


----------



## Krenjin (13. Dezember 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen wie das Addon heißt was HP und Mana zu 2 so Bällen macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Addon heißt ouF_D3orbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinjiD (13. Dezember 2008)

also an alle die das add on suchen wo seine actionbar und seine mana und hp zum diablo style werden:

das ist das roth ui  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info9175-RothUI.html
hoffe geholfen zu haben

lg SinjiD

bild:


----------



## Der echte Molimo (13. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6101:WoWScrnS...8_194928.jpg]
das bin ich, die witzigen hab ich leider nicht auf diesem pc.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Blutelf Jäger Garafdîr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafdîr (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Blutelf Jäger Garafdîr


----------



## da.rt1895 (13. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchiemist (13. Dezember 2008)

1.Der geilste Bug überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  (das ist übrigens UC)

2.Zombie aufm Flugmount...
  Bin dann nachher im Brachland gestorben, und meine Leiche lag in OG......


----------



## Deatho (13. Dezember 2008)

hier mal ein screen von mir

[attachment=6105:WoWScrnS...8_222346.jpg]

schade das es damals die Erfolge noch nicht gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sonst hätte ich den erfolg Schadenskontrolle gleich doppelt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zro_- (13. Dezember 2008)

hier mal ein bild mit mir ( hexer ) und nem rl kumpel ( dudu ) !


----------



## sumisel (14. Dezember 2008)

Mein erstes Reittier. Gabs damals noch mit 40, ich hatte es genau am letzten Tag geschafft bevor mein Account ausgelaufen ist (hab ihn nicht verlängert, weil ich nur in den Semesterferien spiele).
[attachment=6109:WoWScrnS...8_115639.jpg]


----------



## noizycat (14. Dezember 2008)

Gemütliche Runde in IF ... 

[attachment=6110:liebelie...nderluft.jpg]

Und was albernes:

[attachment=6111:pferdaufgreif.jpg]


----------



## Dextra17 (18. Dezember 2008)

Was macht der wahre Pala wenn er "gemobbt" wird???
Richtig!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadLegend (27. Dezember 2008)

Grad heute in SW erblickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (27. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein Pala in einer Notsituation
[attachment=6223:wowscrns...50058om5.jpg]


----------



## Bihd (27. Dezember 2008)

legendary hunter quest und so sah das dann aus ^^


----------



## advanced08 (27. Dezember 2008)

meine treffen mit dem bössen lich könig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (27. Dezember 2008)

DeadLegend schrieb:


> Grad heute in SW erblickt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man denn nicht durch die Durchlaufen :?


----------



## youngceaser (27. Dezember 2008)

Deatho schrieb:


> hier mal ein screen von mir
> 
> [attachment=6105:WoWScrnS...8_222346.jpg]
> 
> ...


boah ey wenns nen erfolg für 30 mal sterben gäbe hättest den auch knapp



Bihd schrieb:


> legendary hunter quest und so sah das dann aus ^^


cool und wo fängt die an will au mal oldshoolshit machen


----------



## Gfiti (27. Dezember 2008)

Passend zum Achivement  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (28. Dezember 2008)

so heist auch die south park 

world of warcraft folge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (28. Dezember 2008)

Blöder Wipe, aber lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=6235:WoWScrnS...8_155547.jpg]
[attachment=6234:WoWScrnS...8_203732.jpg]


----------



## Necrolord (28. Dezember 2008)

Dan will ich euch meinen hexer auch nicht mehr vorenthalten xD
ich finds voll geil das Pic...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg Necro


----------



## Antiker24 (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (28. Dezember 2008)

Einer meine lieblings screens gehört die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (28. Dezember 2008)

Die sind ein bisschen kleiner, oder?^^


----------



## smmf (28. Dezember 2008)

Meine Pre BC Screenshots hab ich leider nichtmehr aber das find ich auch net schlecht^^
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (28. Dezember 2008)

das is mein mage mit stufe 16 in den geisterlanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (28. Dezember 2008)

Das geht über eure Vorstellungskraft, die Horde hat ne Bob-Mannschaft...! XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch dreimal waschen, dann ist wieder Weihnachten!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemeinsame Druidenparty in der Seherbank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashrokse (28. Dezember 2008)

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pict...1108_163058.jpg

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pict...2808_185145.jpg

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pict...2808_185406.jpg

Alles relativ neue Screenshots von meinem Krieger!

Ich müsste noch alte von meinem Schamanen haben, aber leider gerad nicht auf dem Rechner hier.


----------



## Stoffl (28. Dezember 2008)

Das war recht mysteriös...
Man beachte den Skin meines 2H-Schwertes
und denn Zeitpunkt an dem ich es führte...


----------



## Morthan (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war ca. 1 stunde her- ich fands einfach nur noch lustig xD


----------



## DeadLegend (28. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fand das grad lustig


----------



## Zer0X (28. Dezember 2008)

Stoffl schrieb:


> Das war recht mysteriös...
> Man beachte den Skin meines 2H-Schwertes
> und denn Zeitpunkt an dem ich es führte...



Yeah Modeledit 
Mysteriös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (28. Dezember 2008)

DeadLegend schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> fand das grad lustig


Geil hab ich heut auch gemacht.

Stand in ner höle in Verstolenheit dan hat der Typ den ich killen musste grade einen anderen Mod abgesprochen.


Der mob den ich killen musste nehn ihn mal willi: Ist der späher schon dar?
Ich:NÖ
Der mob mit dem willi gesprochen hat sagt nix.
willi: OK dan benachrichtige mich wenn er da ist.

War nicht wordwörtlich war aber in dem moment zimlich lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (28. Dezember 2008)

Wart ihr schonmal ausversehen hinter den Töpfen in OG? Da kommt man nicht wieder raus ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Warten dass die BGs zum Ehre leechen farmen aufgehen war mir immer so langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Moment fand ich schon eindrucksvoll...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Quest war auch sehr spaßig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (28. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was ist das für ein addon, das das ausgewählte ziel nochmal in klein anzeigt?
> Mfg Hm
> 
> Hier zu sehen



archud2


----------



## !Albador! (28. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6251:WoWScrnS...8_180134.jpg]

friedhof, galgen + weihnachtsbaum ... sehr weihnachtliche stimmung kommt da rüber


----------



## youngceaser (28. Dezember 2008)

smmf schrieb:


> Meine Pre BC Screenshots hab ich leider nichtmehr aber das find ich auch net schlecht^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pre bc arena? habe gedacht die gabs erst mit 70 ?


----------



## RazZerrR (28. Dezember 2008)

Kabamaan schrieb:


> der hammer screenshot : n krieger auf der gm-insel (is echter server)


#

Geiler Name : Keinserveron^^


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (29. Dezember 2008)

Das fliegende Elekk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=6258:WoWScrnS...8_160411.jpg] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (29. Dezember 2008)

als meine kleine noch klein war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit:
das bild is scheinbar zu groß obwohl es nur 50kb groß ist
und du:


youngceaser schrieb:


> pre bc arena? habe gedacht die gabs erst mit 70 ?


lies nochmal genau was er geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alzira (29. Dezember 2008)

[attachment=6259:WoWScrnS...8_131348.jpg]

^^


----------



## Yadiz (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> pre bc arena? habe gedacht die gabs erst mit 70 ?


Jo das is schon zu BC zeiten gemacht.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Dezember 2008)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> Das fliegende Elekk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Dezember 2008)

AssuanWall schrieb:


> an den werden sich wohl einige southparkfans erinnern (ist auf Rexxar)
> 
> [attachment=6092:WoWScrnS...8_231327.jpg]
> 
> ...


Was muss man den anziehen um so auszusehen wie der Shouthpakr typ??


----------



## Rappi (29. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss doch den Kopf nicht gleich in den Sand stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (29. Dezember 2008)

Hexer mit Dudustab - Made my Week  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Dezember 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Hexer mit Dudustab - Made my Week
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich vermute fun eq... zumindest hoffe ich es, wenn ich mir sein eq grad mal im arsenal anschaue
achja btw solltest du den namen vom hexer wegmachen... soweit ich weiss wurde im gott&die welt forum aus einem ähnlichen grund ein paar posts gelöscht.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2008)

Wär ziemlich arm wenns kein Funequip wär...^^


----------



## youngceaser (29. Dezember 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Hexer mit Dudustab - Made my Week
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich habe auch terestians drosselstab weil ich den stylisch finde und kein dudu im raid war als er gedropt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich hat auch nen neidischer dudu dumm angemacht weil der nur so nen kackstab hatte und schwubs war ich auf der igno. Aber styleequip ist das glaube ich nicht habe auch schonmal nen richtigen noob hexer mit 68 mit 30er equip rumlaufen sehen als ich ihn fragte hat er gesagt ich soll ihn doch in ruhe lassen es sei nicht jeder so ein freak und würde 24h 7tage die woche spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder letzten nen 71jäger mit 5k life und 3k mana


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. Dezember 2008)

so hier mal mein werk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackerjoe (29. Dezember 2008)

Hier Ich und ein Freund haben in Shatt etwas gefeiert in gnom kostümen und aufeinma kam ein gm und hat mit getanzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ps das war der Server Tirion :

[attachment=6261:WoWScrnS...8_235102.jpg]


----------



## Der Germane (31. Dezember 2008)

Meine Nachtelfe....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und Hier is mein Zwerg ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein gigantisch fetter hintern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleres (31. Dezember 2008)

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/tnjov7w/W...0208_023645.jpg

xD


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (31. Dezember 2008)

Valleres schrieb:


> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/tnjov7w/W...0208_023645.jpg
> 
> xD




haha cool^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bin ich als Valkyre auf meinem Pala Mount, Größenverhätlnisse und das Smile vom Pferd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darcû (31. Dezember 2008)

kraft meiner arkanen talente konnte ich den wal hochheben und umdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry 4doppelpost


----------



## Maxugon (31. Dezember 2008)

Der schönste Baum im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ereldan (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wo ich mit meinem pala ony solo lege und ihr grade den letzten hit verpasse, war noch zu 70er zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (31. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> fand ich ziemlich stylisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




find ich auch ...schönes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (31. Dezember 2008)

Genau in der mitte von Shatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (31. Dezember 2008)

den habch gemacht als ich grizzly hügel diesen komischen hatte das man 3000000%größer is



http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/8844/wo...08142201ll7.jpg


----------



## Angelsilver (31. Dezember 2008)

Und da waren Weihnachtsmänner auf städteraid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



timedrun in strath mit wintermützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (31. Dezember 2008)

soo mal mein mage..
xDD


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

imbalol schrieb:


> soo mal mein mage..
> xDD




Ultra Rieseninterface des Todes.. aus der Hölle?


----------



## KinayFeelwood (31. Dezember 2008)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ultra Rieseninterface des Todes.. aus der Hölle?


oder ist es doch nur standard UI^^
niemand weiss es^^...

ich habe bisher nich so schöne shots...


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> oder ist es doch nur standard UI^^



Naja, geht halt trotzdem kleiner mit UI scale und so, mich würd extrem nerven irgendwie. Aber jeder wie er spielen kann, sag ich mal.


----------



## Gabberchen (31. Dezember 2008)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen wie das Addon heißt was HP und Mana zu 2 so Bällen macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




such ma nach roth ui.. da wird dir geholfen


----------



## Tayfun (31. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Tauren Dk hat in Stratholme einfach mal nen zwischenstop in der Kneipe gemacht. =) War nur niemand da. ^^


----------



## mister.G (31. Dezember 2008)

habt ihr schonmal ein Unentschieden in ner arena erlebt?^^


----------



## STAR1988 (31. Dezember 2008)

Dexis schrieb:


> Gemeinsame Druidenparty in der Seherbank:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf welchen Realm war das ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0strider (31. Dezember 2008)

hatte viel mehr und bessere aber durhc nem virus musst ich mein computer formatieren -.-


----------



## -Spellmâster- (31. Dezember 2008)

Mein kleiner Pala Spello und Wl Spellmâster   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(beide 80) haben aber schon besseres equip ^^


----------



## Tabulon (31. Dezember 2008)

Super screens habt ihr da, bevor es zu spät wird, ALLES GUTE FÜRS JAHR 2009!!!1111 UND GUTEN RUTSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toni4444 (1. Januar 2009)

Disconnect auf dem Schiff zur Tundra-Das kam dabei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aridyne (1. Januar 2009)

huhu hier mal meine 2 lieblingsbilder von mir:


das nenn ich mal nen pet oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=6305mg.jpg]


wer sagt das eulen net fliegen können?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=6306:eulenflug.jpg]


----------



## Harloww (1. Januar 2009)

Toni4444 schrieb:


> Disconnect auf dem Schiff zur Tundra-Das kam dabei raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher dass die Bars so sollen?


----------



## Tabulon (1. Januar 2009)

aridyne schrieb:


> huhu hier mal meine 2 lieblingsbilder von mir:
> 
> 
> das nenn ich mal nen pet oO
> ...



das pet oô
ftw, da wurde doch gecheatet, oder soll das so groß sein?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (1. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ECHTER SERVER. 

macht euchn char auf ambossar wen ihrs ned glaubt und sprecht mich an (wertzu)


----------



## Gelthron (1. Januar 2009)

Das sind meine Favoriten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung wie der das gemacht hat.

v
v




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (1. Januar 2009)

@ Sakii   Huntax istn gimp :/


----------



## Shamman (6. Januar 2009)

des is nich mein Char aba ich hab des bild auf wow-europe gefunden und fands krass und wollt ma fragen was des für ein viech is?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (6. Januar 2009)

In den Düstermarschen, bei Theramore, gibtsne Questreihe, da spawnt son Vieh! Ist aber dunkler als das..


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (6. Januar 2009)

Folgende Quest führt dich zum mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D Model


----------



## Maxugon (6. Januar 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Folgende Quest führt dich zum mob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo,erinnert mich irgendwie an Cloverfield.


----------



## Melih (6. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1337 ftw! (hab da noch standartinterface benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal 1337!


----------



## Loinus (6. Januar 2009)

Grafik Bug X-Trem ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haha doch noch auf´s Schiff gekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pala ohne Gesicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komische art zu Sterben oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Desktophintergrund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sägeblatt vs. Dk xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Himmel über Eiskrone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palastarguldan (6. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Krieger ganz weit von nem Lvl up entfernt^^


----------



## Palastarguldan (6. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Krieger ganz weit von nem Lvl up entfernt^^


----------



## Blizzzy (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab leztens erst wieder 2 neue gemacht ^^ 

beide in Dalaran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazraa (6. Januar 2009)

i NEED an EPIC mount


----------



## Yrhi (7. Januar 2009)

Das Bild fand ich ganz schön!


----------



## monarchC4 (7. Januar 2009)

wie schön palas damals noch aussahen -.-

bubble + HS <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khyzer (7. Januar 2009)

Schon ne Weile her, aber wirklich mehr "Erleben" konnte man ja seitdem nimma...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (7. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boar, was sind dass denn für Grafik Bugs ;D GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excellsior (7. Januar 2009)

So dann will ich auch mal:
Archavon liegt uns zu füßen


----------



## Néstron15 (7. Januar 2009)

Hier das is ein screenshot von dalaran von oben find ich sehr sschön[attachment=6422:WoWScrnS...9_235509.jpg]


----------



## Arkanoss (7. Januar 2009)

zu bild 1 )

Maan das war ne schlacht so rischtig Rießig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so macht Open PVP rießen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..... ja und wer gewnonnen hat? Ja gaaanz klar die allis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl es recht knapp war ^^


Zu bild 2)

Das war auch mal en goiler bug ich schwebte einfach so in der luft ^^


----------



## Bader1 (26. Juli 2009)

Hiern paar Landschaftsfotos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unterwasserlandschaft
Dämmerwald
Dämmerwald, mein Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal Dämmerwald
Schimmernde Ebene
Gilneaswall
Shergrat
Zangarmarschen
Nethersturm
Nethersturm 2
Kristalsangwald
Solazarbecken
Solazarbecken 2

mfg


----------



## Rudall (26. Juli 2009)

mein mage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (26. Juli 2009)

Rudal, haste den Satz: "ICh hab den ganzen Rotz hier Leid!" aus dem Video: "Super Mario hat kein Bock mehr"


----------



## Bader1 (26. Juli 2009)

Rudal, haste den Satz: "ICh hab den ganzen Rotz hier Leid!" aus dem Video: "Super Mario hat kein Bock mehr"

fuck double post


----------



## Ravènhunter (26. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8416:WoWScrnS...9_163513.jpg]  2 mal sdk


----------



## Rudall (26. Juli 2009)

den satz benutze ich schon länger, aber das video ist mir auch geläufig ^^


----------



## Annovella (26. Juli 2009)

Ravènhunter schrieb:


> [attachment=8416:WoWScrnS...9_163513.jpg]  2 mal sdk



Is nur ein Anzeigefehler, der nichts bewirkt, hat ich auch schon mehrmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravènhunter (26. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Is nur ein Anzeigefehler, der nichts bewirkt, hat ich auch schon mehrmals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nene ich hatte da wirklich 2 sdks als ich beide weggeklickt habe habe ich auch wirklich 2 mal stats verloren Oo


----------



## Disasterpiece (26. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8418:WoWScrnS...9_154209.jpg]
mein  kleinr Lieblingsschurke...ich finde da Bild hat was^^


----------



## Darkfire936 (26. Juli 2009)

Man beachte die Leiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmare66 (26. Juli 2009)

[attachment=8420:WoWScrnS...9_195430.jpg]

Das ist ein terrorbär^^



[attachment=8421:WoWScrnS...9_231617.jpg]
kurz bevor der server down ging^^


----------



## Ravènhunter (26. Juli 2009)

Noch eins von mir was öfters mal vorkommt wenn ich das Spiel minimiere
verschmolzene gesichter ?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (26. Juli 2009)

Gz zum Ausgraben eines 6 Monate alten Threads...


----------



## Darkfire936 (26. Juli 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Gz zum Ausgraben eines 6 Monate alten Threads...



Besser als das jemand einen neuen aufmacht oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (26. Juli 2009)

Hier steh ich mit meinem Alli im Hordeviertel in Dala




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und als Bludsegeladmiral




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hier hab ich noch ein Schönes von der Höllenfeuer-Halbinsel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier seh ich zwar die Mounts aber nicht die Reiter(war auch kein kurzer Anzeigebug ist geblieben)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zum Schluss ein süßes Taurenbaby




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Juli 2009)

Antiker24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wasn das für ein Vieh? das gibs auch im Schattenmond tal, aber leider nich ins target zu nehmen. Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte

P.S: Ich such auch eben ein paar screen, sollte eigentlich was gutes bei sein


----------



## Naho (26. Juli 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> wasn das für ein Vieh? das gibs auch im Schattenmond tal, aber leider nich ins target zu nehmen. Wäre nett wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte
> 
> P.S: Ich such auch eben ein paar screen, sollte eigentlich was gutes bei sein


Das ist C'thun aus AQ40


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Juli 2009)

das is c´thun


----------



## noizycat (26. Juli 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss ein süßes Taurenbaby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww, wo ist das denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2009)

Im Nagrand gibts ne Kannibalin(Challe),die in ihrer Hütte kleine Babys liegen hat.An einem lustigem "Karussel" hängen noch ein paar Babys,überall stehen Metallkäfige,ein verängstigter Orcjunge steht im Sandkasten und eine Hundehütte ist völlig leer bis auf ein paar Fleischreste.Die gute Dame steht bei 48,15 schaut es euch einfach an(nur mit Flugmount zu erreichen).


----------



## Mozee (27. Juli 2009)

Es gibt doch auch Allianz Kinder dort oder irre Ich mich aber diese Gegend macht mir angst >.<


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2009)

Ne,nicht das ich wüsste,weiß nur das da recht viele Hordenbabys rumhängen.


----------



## Lydell (27. Juli 2009)

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/4628/wowscr...72609154940.jpg


- Weder Keylogger noch was perverses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat aber was vom Cover des Nirvana Albums - Nevermind^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Juli 2009)

so da werde ich mich doch mal mit einreihen

hier in BRT, Endboss gelegt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Lvln, zufällig nen Rate Mob Getroffen, na Kennt wer den Kollegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal Gelegt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Hier nen Rare Mob in Eiskrone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n Kleiner Bug



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Ein Erfolg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2009)

Turbo Pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nochen paar Verwandlungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hier noch ein paar Flugbugs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (27. Juli 2009)

[/img]
das find ich lustig

das auch smile unter karazhan

[/img]
der reichste ally von senjin


----------



## rofl der copter (27. Juli 2009)

paar bilder

nach old if bin ich nur zufällig gekommen als mich ein hexer gefeart hat^^


----------



## Xondor (27. Juli 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Gz zum Ausgraben eines 6 Monate alten Threads...




Seit ner Weile wird doch jeder 2te Thread durch die "mods" mit einem link zur suche mit dem dazu passenden Begriff geschlossen.

Besonders lustig ist, dass man meistens sogar noch ähnliche Threads findet, die von dem selben Mod geschlossen wurden.


Also bevor irendjemand noch einen neuen Thread aufmacht, besser die Suche benutzen und schaun, obs nicht einen Monate alten Thread gibt, der ein ähnliches Thema behandelt.

Das ist viel übersichtlicher und spart dem Server wertvollen Speicherplatz!


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juli 2009)

*mit nekromantier*

mein priest mit 2 coolen leuten nach n paar kloster runs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein dk audm thron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (27. Juli 2009)

sieht irgendwie geil aus^^


----------



## darkdriver321 (27. Juli 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> heal schamy vs 10 mobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das gleiche war bei mir acuh mal. bin mitm zeppelin ins schlingendorntal geflogen, aufeinmal schwamm ich im wasser unter silithus herum ^^


----------



## lafuma (27. Juli 2009)

Das ist Geilll^^[attachment=8431:WoWScrnS...9_025635.jpg]


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Juli 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Das ist viel übersichtlicher und spart dem Server wertvollen Speicherplatz!




Weißt du üebrhaupt wieviel Speicher Beiträge wegnehmen?
Es ist so wie bei Textdokumenten die nehmen auch sehr wenig 
Speicher weg und in einem Forum wird auch alles in einer Textdatei bzw
noch in einer Datenbank abgespeichert. 

sagen wirs mal so das Buffed Forum verbraucht maximal 200 mb.

2000 Beiträge ca 1 mb


----------



## Shadowforce2 (27. Juli 2009)

kein kommentar ^^


----------



## Tigerkatze (27. Juli 2009)

Mein Schurke mit dem Notknopf (rot markiert für diejenigen, die den nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlos (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal ein uraltes Foto vom Februar 08 ausgegraben.( Man siehe an meiner rüstung das ich noch nicht 70 war) Allerdings ist dies mein Lieblingsbild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals als das Giga Eye auf Norgannon war. Ich war dabei!!! Und ja es hat gelaggt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



It´s Party-Time (Ein paar Tage nach Patch-Day 2.4 Es war eine tolle Zeit mit euch.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster Solo-Sieg gegen Baron Geddon!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Athlos kommt selten allein xDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hätte zwar noch mehr Bilder aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen.

MfG Athlos/Dome


----------



## Twerc (28. Juli 2009)

Einfach mal ohne Worte... gestern erhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicetale1 (28. Juli 2009)

Twerc schrieb:


> Einfach mal ohne Worte... gestern erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




woar dickes gz
so nu häte ich ne frage wo is den der rar mob?
wäre nett wen mir es einer sagen würde

Mfg Nicetale


----------



## Kyanora (28. Juli 2009)

antileet schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol das war aber ein bug oder?


----------



## Jägerboss (28. Juli 2009)

haa wie geil in der tundra bei der murloc quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (28. Juli 2009)

das sind meine bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twerc (28. Juli 2009)

Nicetale1 schrieb:


> woar dickes gz
> so nu häte ich ne frage wo is den der rar mob?
> wäre nett wen mir es einer sagen würde
> 
> Mfg Nicetale



Danke

Also, ich habe ihn eigentlich nur Zufällig gefunden.
Aber hier mal eine Ortsangabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ihn gefunden in *den Sturmgipfeln*, genauer gesagt *in der verschneiten Ebene*

Grüsse


----------



## Cay (28. Juli 2009)

Nach einer langen langen Nacht und unzähligen Litern Zwergenbier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (28. Juli 2009)

Na dan will auch ich mal ein Pic zum besten geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## JosAngel (28. Juli 2009)

Twerc schrieb:


> Einfach mal ohne Worte... gestern erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber auf jeden Fall ein dckes GZ... und das beim Unbewaffnet skillen, wie geil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HF damit!


----------



## Arquilis (28. Juli 2009)

ein ordentliches blutbad im kloster...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hatte ich grade das ertse mount "erlernt". das war ein gefühl...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (28. Juli 2009)

Twerc schrieb:


> Einfach mal ohne Worte... gestern erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Maan ej ich will ihn auch. Aber es lässt sich nur Vyragosa blicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Irgendwie liebt der TLDP Allianz Schamanen.


----------



## Darkfire936 (28. Juli 2009)

Twerc schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Also, ich habe ihn eigentlich nur Zufällig gefunden.
> Aber hier mal eine Ortsangabe
> ...



Aber am öfftesten sieht man ihn in Bors Atem da sich dort 3 von 4 Routen kreuzen


----------



## Mies (2. August 2009)

langeweilen in Dalaran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (4. August 2009)

Da irgendwie noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist eines dieser Sorte zu machen, stelle ich mal dieses herein:

[attachment=8530:wowscr13.jpg]


----------



## Drivus (4. August 2009)

Beim Picknik aufm Berg in den Sturmgipfeln
[attachment=8531:WoWScrnS...9_194935.jpg]


----------



## The Reptil (4. August 2009)

Für die allianz raid  der wahr wirklich lustig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (4. August 2009)

hätt da ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der erste screen ist vom sonnenwendfest '08 - finde das sieht toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der zweite screen ist von dem riesen thrym (?) von zul'drak, der mich und meinen kumpel beim lvl'n gestört hatte  dann musste er dran glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (4. August 2009)

Ein paar schöne Fotos auch mal von mir =D

1) Auberdine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Hordenhaus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Sümpfe des Elends



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) Sen Jin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5) Blizz Murloc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6) Mein Taure



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7) Thunder Bluff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8) Blümchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9) Sidos Erben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10) Arathi Hochland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11) Blutmythoinsel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12) Dun Morogh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13) Ghul Hackfresse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo das sind meine shcönsten^^


----------



## Cøøkie (4. August 2009)

hier ma meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war auf kdv beim großen feuerwerk^^
da sieht man ma wie viele dabei waren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das fand ich einfach schick^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da war ich ein ghul^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is am ende von brt. hat verdammt lange gedauert bis wir endlich durch waren(ca 4-5h)

hab noch ne menge mehr, aber das würd ne ganze seite oder mehr beanspruchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2009)

PvP Twink paar Tage bevor Walljump gefixed wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (2.3 oder so)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiranus (4. August 2009)

Das war letzte Woche Sonntag gegen 11.45 richtig nice! ich mit dem von mir geleiteten Städteraid! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












achso und unvergessen : 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (4. August 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Das war letzte Woche Sonntag gegen 11.45 richtig nice! ich mit dem von mir geleiteten Städteraid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GZ zu 80 =)


----------



## Teal (4. August 2009)

Hab mal die Bilder aus dem Zitat entfernt. Wenn Ihr schon zitiert, dann bitte nur abschnittsweise und ohne die (riesigen) Bilder. Dankeschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (5. August 2009)

Ich war mit meiner Jägerin in Dun Morogh am Questen (für Ruf). Einer der Questgeber steht ja irgendwo auf einem Berg. Ich dachte mir "Schöne Aussicht hast du hier bestimmt" und bin auf den Gipfel geklettert. Einfach nur schön. Hab da oben ein paar Minuten gestanden und einfach mal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Licht (5. August 2009)

Hier von meiner seite aus

War auf Froscherliga... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mävel1 (5. August 2009)

ein paar pics von mir auser die 2 dudus fand das so ulkig xd


----------



## DJ Murraat (5. August 2009)

Mävel schrieb:


> ein paar pics von mir auser die 2 dudus fand das so ulkig xd




du hast ein echt schönes Interface.


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Darion Mograine in Acherus. Benutze ich als Hintergrundbild.


----------



## grubsi (6. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung mehr was die genauen Geschichten zu den Screens sind, will sie aber mal mit euch teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei einigen kenn ich die Geschichte nochm die werde ich ecuh einfach dazuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sturmwindwache unterwasser, geht nur in der Welt wo ein brennendes Pferd schwimmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img13.imageshack.us/i/59843175.jpg/


In der Luft stehen:
http://img156.imageshack.us/i/50075080.jpg/

Da hab ich das Elekk von nem Chapion mitgehen lassn, bin direkt tauchen gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img212.imageshack.us/i/59024781.jpg/

Einfach staunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img30.imageshack.us/i/98734566.jpg/

Naja, da war der Boden weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img190.imageshack.us/i/57736193.jpg/

Mit meinem Pferd bei der Brücke hängen geblieben, passiert öfters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber bisher auch nur mir, der Rest fallt runter) 
http://img185.imageshack.us/i/41567744.jpg/

Das meine Hexe da nicht runterfällt Oo
http://img35.imageshack.us/i/32593645.jpg/

Die alte Lady Onyxia! Wer kennt sie nicht?
http://img190.imageshack.us/i/95840058.jpg/

Rüssi und Waffen "schweben"?
http://img190.imageshack.us/i/96892749.jpg/



So! Das waren die besten die ich finden konnte. Hoffe sie gefallen euch auch ^^


MfG grubsi


----------



## Pommesbude2 (6. August 2009)

*Süßes Taunkbaby ;D Für alle die das finden wollen: Agmars Hammer im "Gasthaus" (Das große Gebäude) ganz oben. Dort liegen in einem Halbkreis 10 Babys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Questen in ZulDrak 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich hab kein Geld fürn Mount xD (Grizzly´s)
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
**
*


----------



## moonwarior (7. August 2009)

Hier ist Moons Family  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=8561:L_GEND_R____.jpg]


----------



## Assari (7. August 2009)

pommesbude

wie heisst das addon ffür deine Skill Leiste??? (mit den Fähigkeiten, Attacken etc)


----------



## pildaY (7. August 2009)

_Alter Screenshot, wusste damals nicht wie ich das Interface weg bekomme ... =(_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Vorsicht, Häßchen xD_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duciducduc (7. August 2009)

hier mal eins von mir:

http://img34.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot071309003037.jpg/

ally und horde chilln im arathibecken zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war ne schöne runde xD

mfg


----------



## Chaosen (8. August 2009)

Sind hauptsächlich Sonnenuntergänge, bei denen ich nicht widerstehen konnte einen Schnappschuss zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tschuldige, dass die Bilder so gross geworden sind, hab sie nicht kleiner gekriegt. :L


----------



## Jurrasic (8. August 2009)

Pommesbude, wie heißt das Addons für die Aktionsleisten? Das sieht so "geschmeidig" aus
Mit Bartender kann man das nicht so genau justieren (Die buttoms).


----------



## e2to (8. August 2009)

mein hunter bei der jagd (das was hunter eben so machen) im dezember 07. mein gott is das ewig her...


----------



## Pommesbude2 (8. August 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> pommesbude
> 
> wie heisst das addon ffür deine Skill Leiste??? (mit den Fähigkeiten, Attacken etc)




Ich benutze Bartender4 + ButtonFacade (LiteStep als Thema)


----------



## Nirvana  ! (8. August 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Hier bitte wenn´s sein muss *g*



hätte garkein bock so viel zeug im bild zu haben D:


----------



## Nirvana  ! (8. August 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> so da werde ich mich doch mal mit einreihen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der sieht ja aus wie mein vater


----------



## Wuthering (25. Januar 2011)

Um die ganze Sache mal auf das neueste Add-On auszuweiten, hab ich hier mal ein Bild gemacht...
Das Zwerge komische Kreaturen sind, is ja allgemein bekannt.....aber so komisch ^^


----------



## Saji (25. Januar 2011)

Wuthering schrieb:


> Um die ganze Sache mal auf das neueste Add-On auszuweiten, hab ich hier mal ein Bild gemacht...
> Das Zwerge komische Kreaturen sind, is ja allgemein bekannt.....aber so komisch ^^



Wenn es nach Tolkien geht haben auch weibliche Zwerge einen Bart.


----------



## Mindadar (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karotte inc?


----------

